# My new project...



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Needs A LOT of work, but will be worth it when its done ... will be a full restoration, expect it to take about a year in total! As she stands now (yes she will be painted a different colour!!!).

Shes an original RHD 1967 walkthrough camper with an uprated 1776 engine, lowered on Empi 5 wheels....hope you like!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I had the same model, but mine was Kermit Green.

It just had sideways facing bench seats and one rear row if I remember rightly. Do your front screens open?

Love old VW campers. My Uncle used to have VW Variants - probably the most uncool then but really cool now. You must keep us posted. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i love the old bus and bug scene owning a 1955 oval windowed bug i loved it but was a toy and sadly had to sell it to buy a proper car. its my biggest regret [smiley=bigcry.gif]

anywhoo my brother is still in the middle of building his split screen samba. should be ready in a few months he has thrown £££'s at it and is trully a remarkable looking bus now.

agree with rich you got to keep us posted on this build, i distanced myself from that scene as i knew i would end up getting another bug and in all honesty not have the time or money and would have to get rid of it again. be good to see this one be bought back to life!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Wonderful

One day this is on my list....!

Congrats


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a lot of work mate but it will be worth it very cool 8)


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

According to the M code thisone was kermit green too originally. Doesn't have the safari windows in it at the moment, but they are on the list...but restoration work comes first an there is a lot of new metal required before it can be re-sprayed.

Interior is an original Devon Caravette Spaceway conversion, but it is also in bad condition having been painted green! Is all coming out to be stripped and varnished, new interior panels, new cushions & upholstery and probably convert to some porsche 944 seats up front.

Sticking with th 1776 engine to start as it seems to run well, but swapping out the front suspension, steering and brakes for a wishbone setup with rack and pinion steering and coilover suspension, then 944 disc brakes up front. Rear will get a 944 IRS conversion at some point too, but not for a year or so probably as that means a new gearbox too, so will all go when I upgrade to a bigger 2110 engine.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice splitty!
That takes me back to my youth alright. One of the lads had one and we used to use it to go on mad missions (can't really say more than that!)

Good luck with it


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

my other half wants me to bin the TT an get a camper,would love one as a 2nd vehicle but couldnt imagine usin one daily lol


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nice project.

Is it at all possible to fit a more modern VW engine in it?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Adam RRS said:


> Nice project.
> 
> Is it at all possible to fit a more modern VW engine in it?


There are splits with porsche engines, one with an 1800 GTi engine that I know of and a couple with modern TDis, but the most common water cooled conversions are scooby engines as they are flat little buggers that slot right in, you just need to mount radiators underneath for cooling.

A 2110 air cooled engine will produce a strong 150 BHP and splits don't weigh a lot!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bloody gorgeous - I'll have a 'splitty' one day, when I've got the time, and more importantly the money!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheers for all the positive comments guys, just trying to sort out getting it down from Skelmersdale to near Silverstone on a trailer (no MOT).

First £1650 has already been spent on this, its a complete front suspension and steering make over. Rack and pinion steering as opposed to the steering box, narrowed slightly (so I can fit bigger wheels!) and also proper wishbone suspension with adjustable coilies on the front. Not trying to make it into a track car, just making it safe and improve the ride (and the handling obviously!!):










When finished, I am hoping it will look like this:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

elrao said:


> When finished, I am hoping it will look like this:


How cool is that 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Love it! I was at Volksfest a couple of weekends ago and there were some lovely examples there. I did actually pick up a card from a guy who did custom interiors having seen some of his work there, [email protected]rnet.com


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

When on my initial 'Splitty' investigations a few years back I found this place came highly recommended for parts and stuff.

http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Quality...... the campervan is not from my era, but is still definitely a cool van 

Keep this thread updated as you make mods buddy, look forward to the updates [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I had one of these for a few years. Mine was a Typ 182 as opposed to Type 181 - the number just means RHD - and mine was in military colours. The windscreen folded flat and the doors all came off. Was a great summer car... 8)










cheers

rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I had one of these for a few years. Mine was a Typ 182 as opposed to Type 181 - the number just means RHD - and mine was in military colours. The windscreen folded flat and the doors all came off. Was a great summer car... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never liked them rich.... are they trekkers? them and the karman ghia's! i was more a bug and bus man!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

matty1985 said:


> i never liked them rich.... are they trekkers? them and the karman ghia's! i was more a bug and bus man!


Yep, the Trekker - also known as 'The Thing' in the US. I liked them all - bugs, buses, KGs, Variants...

Do you remember the the SP2?









Cheers

rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > i never liked them rich.... are they trekkers? them and the karman ghia's! i was more a bug and bus man!
> ...


i dont remember them no, i am only 24 tho.... :lol: just one of those young kid that loved the vw's and always wanted a bug!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

matty1985 said:


> i dont remember them no, i am only 24 tho.... :lol:


You lucky, lucky, bugger... 

I wish I was 24 :lol:

Well you have cool taste mate... 8)


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont remember them no, i am only 24 tho.... :lol:
> ...


thankyou!  8)

how did you get on with getting your car smoothed?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

matty1985 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > matty1985 said:
> ...


Not done a thing yet mate. Been having a few exhaust/downpipe/poor service issues and need to get that sorted before I do anything else. I think it'll be postponed until the winter and go for a spring reveal...


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > matty1985 said:
> ...


ahhh ok then just thought id enquire how it was going as mine will be going in soon!

anywhoo sorry to hijack :?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Current plans are to put one of these










from one of these










in the van, complete running gear with a G50 5 speed box, rear torsion bars / suspension / brakes etc. Depends on how much the rest of the resto costs, found quite a few nasty surprises under the bodged paintwork, so needs more welding and new metal than originally thought 

Time to start saving for the porsche engine (£6k ish inc, running gear!), what have I got to sell ... LOL


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, what an engine for your van, keep the thread updated buddy


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

elrao said:


> Current plans are to put one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how much they cost but the 'Newage' Scooby STI engines make a reliable 330-340 using standard everything, won't sound like Pork flat 6, but dosen't sound bad

Might be worth speaking to David at API engines he's bit of a Scooby legend, i can't see it costing 6k, just an idea


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Can get a 225BHP Scooby 2.0T scooby supplied and fitted for £6k, but that is just the engine, mated to the standard gearbox. Would then need another £1,500 or so for a strengthened 4 spd gearbox, £2k if you want a 5sp box. Suspension would then come from a 944 at about £500-£1000 inc. brakes, you also need to fit a heater (no hot air for the heating anymore), which is another £500. So a 2.0T, with 5 spd and 944 suspension would run £9k ish minimum.

You can't really run them at too high a boost in a camper due to the cooling, you have to mount radiators/charge coolers under the bus, you are never going to get the same effect as a big intercooler at the front  There are guys running them at 300BHP ish, but it isn't cheap!

3.2 911 engine is about £6k inc. the G50 gearbox, ECU, suspension, brakes etc. Cost to fit is probably going to run me about £4k on top of that, so a similar cost all in at about £10k and will run 200+ BHP easily, with a nice flat 6 sound and more authentic, keeping it all air cooled!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ouch !!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Currently looks like this:









Engine and gearbox are also out, just need to find a 911 donor now!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Instead of the 911 engine you could drop the MTB in the front for a rather cool looking rickshaw


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Yesterday I put down a deposit on an engine! Engine itself sounds like a good 'un, it is an 86 that had a full rebuild (not sure when...) at AMD costing £6,500! They also did a 'hot wire' conversion (think modern MAF) and it was mapped to suit by AMD. Engine did 400 miles in the customer's car (hence not too worried about how long ago it was done as it is still barely run in!) before it went to Ninemeister in Warrington and removed to fit a 993Turbo engine. Ninemeister have dyno'd the engine (just the engine) and it is producing an average 258BHP!

It is only a 915 box, not a G50, but then the whole suspension, box, engine & brake set up is costing me £4,500 so I can't grumble, a set up with a G50 would have been an extra £2k and I doubt the engine would have been as good!

Just need to sort out getting it back to base camp - then how to attach it to the van!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry to bump this but im having a camper moment and wondered how/ if this is coming along??


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

It is now at a specialist as it proved too much for the original chap. He did get the engine/bearbox/rear axle etc. from the 911 fitted in (not running), but the bodywork needed too much work so off it went.

I did have some more recent photos, including one showing the engine in place but can't find them all!
One showing her on her new wheels, went for 16" boxster wheels in the end, cheap as chips and cheap rubber too! Anything wider would have caused major issues with the track width and the arches, plus you want a high profile when you are in a camper!!









Engine in place, however it is coming out again as the specialist wants to build a rear spaceframe chassis for the engine/suspension etc. and then bolt the hole thing in place!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am very envious of this project  but have to say I really don't like the wheels :-(

I appreciate you won't give a flying crap what I think, but perhaps some more in keeping Fuchs wheels, or I have seen a few with non split Porsche twists that looked awesome.

What's the time line on this or is it open ended?

Charlie


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

It will take as long as it takes! Chap is doing it at a fixed price plus parts, on the understanding he will fit it around other work.

Wheels weren't my first choice, have some 18" 993 turbo alloys but they are too wide  These wheels are just to get it running and so it can be moved about. Will look into other options after. I'm not a fan of the smaller twists as they look squished, but the 18s won't fit...well if I get 4 fronts they might, but low profile tyres aren't ideal on a camper!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm surprised you didn't get the whole thing dipped in acid, you'll be surprised the amount of crap can be hidden by paint although sometimes it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

elrao said:


> Cheers for all the positive comments guys, just trying to sort out getting it down from Skelmersdale to near Silverstone on a trailer (no MOT).


Holy shit rob, Skelmersdale!! If you look on page 1 you will see I said one of my mates used to have one of these. This could be the actual one!! What was the name of the guy you bought it from???


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

It was going to be dipped and e-coated but nowhere does the coating at the moment, few that did have closed down. Can't remember what the specialist said about why he didn't still go for the dip but I trust he knows what he is doing. It's allbraing shot blasted though. So will be bare metal before spraying.

Matt - can't remember his name, might have been Martin?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Bump! I want to see the bus


----------

